
Show HN: Selerio SDK for AR - pavan4
https://github.com/selerio/selerio-arkit-basics
======
pavan4
A small write up on what the SDK does :
[https://medium.com/selerio/introducing-selerio-sdk-for-ar-
ef...](https://medium.com/selerio/introducing-selerio-sdk-for-ar-ef5b84dd86ed)

